# Splashback Mistake and The Wife



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi all

We have very recently had a complete Kitchen refurb, walls back to brick, re-plaster, knocked through into dining room flooring, tiling, new kitchen etc and SWMBO in her enthusiasm to keep it clean and spotless attacked the hob splashback with her trusty sponge, scourer side and kitchen cleaner results as below



















Lighting's a bit iffy but I think you get the idea and I'm wondering if this can be polished out, you can't feel any of the scratches so I imagine it's just marring, I don't know what the finish is on the splashback is though guessing it's powder coating.

I have at my disposal full range of Scholl spider pads and there black soft touch waffle also Flex pads Green, purple red and Sholl S3xxl, S20, S30, S40, Sonax perfect finish, meguairs 105 and 205 polishes.

Anybody have any experience of this sort of thing as the wife is a bit upset about it although it looks a lot worse in the photo's as you can't really see it unless you get close up.

All suggestions, ideas, help greatly appreciated.

Cheers Bruce


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

BruceVolvo said:


> Hi all
> 
> We have very recently had a complete Kitchen refurb, walls back to brick, re-plaster, knocked through into dining room flooring, tiling, new kitchen etc and SWMBO in her enthusiasm to keep it clean and spotless attacked the hob splashback with her trusty sponge, scourer side and kitchen cleaner results as below
> 
> ...


Looks a bit like a stainless finish?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm assuming here that the steel hasn't been lacquered and that the scratches are actually in the steel. (If it's lacquered, then yes, buff it out.) Sheet steel has a sort of direction of grain to it; where your missus has gone across this grain is where it'll be showing. What I'd be doing is the same sort of process when polishing out scratching to diamond cut alloys. You need to abrade the surface in the same direction as the grain (in straight lines) to blend in the scratches. The level of grit you need will be trial and error... too fine and it'll look too shiny, too course and it'll look more matt. You can pick up packs of wet and dry in various grit levels from ebay or such, but I would guess this to be probably around the 3000-5000 level. It's hard to tell from the pics.
We have a stainless splash back over the hob and the missus is under pain of Chinese Burn to go anywhere near it with a scourer!


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it's coated steel of some sort, the kitchen is from this range of B&Q Kitchens in matt graphite and the splashback matches the doors if this helps.

https://www.diy.com/ranges/kitchen-ranges/fitted-kitchens/artemisia-matt-midnight-blue-classic-shaker


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Shoudn't the title be

"Wife mistake and the splashback"


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

In fact I've got the detailed order of all the item's I'll have a look when I get home from work and see if I can establish what the material/coating is.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

RS3 said:


> Shoudn't the title be
> 
> "Wife mistake and the splashback"


:lol:

She's upset enough as it is, think that might send her over the top if I hint at that.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Just phoned the wife and we've found the exact details it's stainless steel powder coated as below

https://www.trade-point.co.uk/departments/goodhome-kasei-gun-metal-effect-stainless-steel-splashback-h-800mm-w-600mm-t-10mm/3663602633990_TP.prd

So is it the normal procedure with a powder coated finish of finishing polish/pad and work from there as you would with clear coat?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The title should be " The Wife has Trashed our Splashback"
I was just doing some polishing out of scratches on a similar type panel at the weekend used for my bench grinder splash back its thin stuff and i'm in need of getting some more advice on getting it right as I lest a few hazy bits, I used fixer and reflect with drill with polishing attachment


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Derekh929 said:


> The title should be " The Wife has Trashed our Splashback"
> I was just doing some polishing out of scratches on a similar type panel at the weekend used for my bench grinder splash back its thin stuff and i'm in need of getting some more advice on getting it right as I lest a few hazy bits, I used fixer and reflect with drill with polishing attachment


I'll get the paint thickness guage out when at home and see if I can get an idea of what I am playing with.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

BruceVolvo said:


> I'll get the paint thickness guage out when at home and see if I can get an idea of what I am playing with.


Well I've just put the paint detective away and we have the princely sum of between 10.4 and 11.8 um's of powder coating, what's the chance of polishing or is it new splashback time.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

If you are thinking about a replacement then you should give it a go, use a fine polish or aio with minimal cut.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Ultra said:


> If you are thinking about a replacement then you should give it a go, use a fine polish or aio with minimal cut.


Yes my thinking as well I think I'll try the sholl waffle pad and S30 1st, doesn't get much finer than that, if that doesn't work switch to the honey spider pad.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

And give it a spritz of BSD and watch that curry sauce bead for fun. 😂


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Mmmmm curry sauce and BSD in one hit or even a layer of C5 

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

A magnet'll tell you if it's 'proper' stainless.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

slim_boy_fat said:


> A magnet'll tell you if it's 'proper' stainless.


I'll try that although the spec says it's stainless and powder coated and the paint detective says it's some sort of ferrous metal.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes It is proper stainless my light stuck to it, had a go yesterday at polishing out the scratching/marring and the scholl S30 and waffle pads didn't touch the marring never mind the scratches so changed to scholl orange spider pads and sonax perfect finish and I've never polished single stage paint (powder coat) before










Basically it sorted the marring but the scratches remain and I was down to 7.8Um's in places couldn't really get any decent pictures but as below



















Gave up after doing half the splashback as all it did was gloss it up and not really the look we are after so new splashback time, something more robust this time.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

BruceVolvo said:


> Yes It is proper stainless my light stuck to it, .


A magnet won't stick to genuine stainless.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Thought it was the other way round and magnet's would stick to S/S whichever it's going. Any suggestions for a splashback that will withstand the misses's scourer

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Some grades of Stainless are magnetic. Depends on the iron content. :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Some grades of Stainless are magnetic. Depends on the iron content. :thumb:


Aye, you'll get a _slight_ tug, but not full-on 'hold on for dear life'.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Aye, you'll get a _slight_ tug


Mmmm.........


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

S/S is a really complicated alloy......and if memory serves me well it's main ingredients are nickle, carbon, chromium and magnesium or manganese?.. ...wont check so don't beat me up on that one. 
I can recall changing the first two ratios are what makes S/S such a great and useful steel. All have carbon present and define hardness by amount added .....  
So magnet (as already pointed out) in no defining test if S/S or not. :thumb:


----------

